# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Senamhi anuncia nevadas en sierra central y sur desde este miércoles

## gpacheco

*Lima, jul. 06 (ANDINA).-* Desde este miércoles hasta el próximo viernes, la sierra centro y sur del país registrará precipitaciones sólidas (agua y aguanieve) e incremento de la intensidad del viento, informó hoy el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi).  
Esta situación se presentará principalmente en los departamentos de Lima, Junín, Ayacucho y Apurímac, precisó la institución. 
El Senamhi indicó que ante cualquier cambio en las condiciones meteorológicas emitirá el aviso respectivo. 
Esta semana, la selva peruana registrará lluvias de ligera a moderada intensidad, sobre todo la del norte, por la presencia de corrientes de humedad. 
Raquel Loayza, especialista de la institución, indicó a la agencia Andina que se estima que este panorama se produzca al menos hasta el próximo viernes, con algunos momentos de brillo solar. 
Se observa chubascos ligeros a moderados en zonas como Alto Amazonas, en Loreto, que presenta cielo nublado. También se prevé mal tiempo en Tingo María, Huánuco y la selva de Pasco (centro) y la selva sur, manifestó.Temas similares: La Nueva Ley de Seguridad/Inocuidad Alimentaria de los EE.UU.: Lo Que Usted Debe Saber Desde Ahora. Miercoles 2 de marzo. Auditorio de la CCL 6pm-9pm La Nueva Ley de Seguridad/Inocuidad Alimentaria de los EE.UU.: Lo Que Usted Debe Saber Desde Ahora. Miercoles 2 de marzo. Auditorio de la CCL  6pm-9pm Primeras lluvias de año hidrológico en la Sierra empiezan este miércoles, informa Senamhi Fuertes precipitaciones de nieve, granizo y aguanieve caerán sobre la sierra central y sur, alerta el Senamhi Senamhi pronostica caída de lluvias y nevadas en sierra sur del país

----------

